# recycle bin size limit



## computerhakk (Oct 17, 2005)

does anyone know how i can change the recycle bin's size limit?

the reserved size is 3.99gb. i want it to be atleast 8gb because i delete files approx. 5-6gb and it always deletes it without putting it into the recycle bin.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Right Click th Recycle Bin > Properties > Select the drive you want to adjust the size on the Recycle Bin on > Change the % of that drive to reserve for the Recycle Bin.

Or you could jsut set a Global size.


----------



## computerhakk (Oct 17, 2005)

i have tried that.. but it still shows 3.99gb size limit.. it doesn't seem to go up


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, well i assume that 3.99GB is the max size for the recycle bin then. Perhaps you should check the , "Display deletion dialog confirmation message" thingy so you're sure not to delete it accidentally.


----------



## computerhakk (Oct 17, 2005)

oh no i want to purposely delete it. its just that most of them are big gb sizes. so it wont fit in the recycle bin. i would like to keep most of the files, but since they are so big, they will take up space on my hdd. so is there any other way to approach this?

im planning to get an externall hdd, but not yet..


----------



## elmarcorulz (Oct 17, 2005)

well, when they're in the recycling bin ready to be restoired, you wont get the space back. so you may aswell keep the files


----------



## Cromewell (Oct 17, 2005)

the only way to 'save' space is to compress your files.


----------



## computerhakk (Oct 17, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> the only way to 'save' space is to compress your files.


yea i know. do u know of any efficient tools? because i do it with zip and rar but there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Xycron (Oct 18, 2005)

I have gotten a 100MB down to almost 15MB's with .rar


----------



## computerhakk (Oct 18, 2005)

Xycron said:
			
		

> I have gotten a 100MB down to almost 15MB's with .rar


what settings?


----------



## Xycron (Oct 18, 2005)

um... irght clicked it and going to add to ***.rar...... Jus defualt then i guess... It was a folder with 6-7 .rtf files.


----------



## tweaker (Oct 19, 2005)

Invest in a dvd-burner.


----------

